# Milling LARGE White Oaks



## housefullofcrazy (May 5, 2011)

We were hit by the terrible storms last week and have lost two very large white oaks (over 200 years old) and a pecan (probably around 100). About two years ago we lost a white oak that was smaller than the two we lost last week but it was too big for a band mill so we found someone with a swingblade mill who was willing to travel to us. The diameter of that tree was about 42". 

So....we would like to do the same again with these two trees but we need a bit of advice. I didn't know anything about lumber/milling at the time we lost the last tree so I had that tree milled to various sizes. My husband wasn't home at the time to explain quarter sawn vs. flat sawn, etc. etc. to me.....and I'm still trying to get my head around understanding it. That lumber is still under our shed (stacked meticulously by my husband so that it could dry properly).

OK....so finally, my question...

We're going to need to sell some of the wood to cover the cost of the damages from the storm. How should we cut the wood to make the most we can from it? What dimensions? Widths? Lengths? Beams? Mantles? Slabs? Should it be quarter sawn or flat sawn?
We had one slab cut last time and we were told that we probably shouldn't cut more slabs because it would likely mean having to replace the blade.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

housefullofcrazy said:


> We were hit by the terrible storms last week and have lost two very large white oaks (over 200 years old) and a pecan (probably around 100). About two years ago we lost a white oak that was smaller than the two we lost last week but it was too big for a band mill so we found someone with a swingblade mill who was willing to travel to us. The diameter of that tree was about 42".
> 
> So....we would like to do the same again with these two trees but we need a bit of advice. I didn't know anything about lumber/milling at the time we lost the last tree so I had that tree milled to various sizes. My husband wasn't home at the time to explain quarter sawn vs. flat sawn, etc. etc. to me.....and I'm still trying to get my head around understanding it. That lumber is still under our shed (stacked meticulously by my husband so that it could dry properly).
> 
> ...


I'm not a sawyer, so I have no advice to give on sawing the lumber... I'll leave that to the other fine folks here. 

BUT!... You mentioned you would sell some to cover cost of milling. I've been looking for some pecan lumber for a while. Where are you located? I'd be very interested in 100 bft of 4/4 and 30-40 bft of 8/4.

Thx!

~tom


----------



## housefullofcrazy (May 5, 2011)

Hi Tom,
We're in SE Tennessee. My husband is probably going to keep the pecan lumber though he might be willing to part with some of it. I can ask him and post here later.

Thanks for responding.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

housefullofcrazy said:


> Hi Tom,
> We're in SE Tennessee. My husband is probably going to keep the pecan lumber though he might be willing to part with some of it. I can ask him and post here later.
> 
> Thanks for responding.


Lol well I tried... And I was guessing you were in bama... Let me know if that changes! Good luck with milling!

~tom


----------



## housefullofcrazy (May 5, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Lol well I tried... And I was guessing you were in bama... Let me know if that changes! Good luck with milling!
> 
> ~tom


Can't blame a guy for trying. :smile: We're actually very close to the AL border.

I'll definitely let you know if my husband decides to sell the pecan.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Usually things like this are the sawyer on the spots call. For more than one reason, a local sawyer should know what will sell best in your area and if he can even cut it from what you have (you can't really make high grade furniture lumber from a low grade log better suited for rail road ties or chicken coops)

A picture/pictures helps when asking a group of strangers milling advice, we don't know what you have there. So anything I say hereafter is ''generally speaking'', assuming it is a nice-solid-straight log.

You asked about 1/4 sawing, since a swingmill is doing the job that doesn't matter-he cannot 1/4 saw, just flat saw out planks or timbers. There will be some 1/4 sawn in the middle of the log even sawn with a swingmill, that should be sorted out and priced higher. And the width question, he can only cut so wide unless he has a slabbing attachment. If he does have a slabber I personally would go that route on a good portion of it, just because I have a local market for wide slabs. There again you may not and smaller dimensions may sell faster, why I said pick the local sawyers brain. I am not sure what you mean with this statement...


housefullofcrazy said:


> We had one slab cut last time and we were told that we probably shouldn't cut more slabs because it would likely mean having to replace the blade.


IMO wide 1/4 sawn oak would fetch the most money. It can be done on a bandmill, the bigger log the better, the log just has to be split with a chainsaw first (like in my avatar) It's a lot of work=more money invested in milling. But again, doesn't matter since you said swingmill. Swingmills definitely shine on large logs for making lumber, he should make quick work of it. Maybe not get the ''best cuts'' if the lumber is to be marketed for furniture, but again not knowing what you have that may not matter, it may not even be a furniture grade log.


.


----------



## housefullofcrazy (May 5, 2011)

Hi Daren,
Thank you for the advice. We were able to get quartersawn out of our last white oak but it creates more waste (I'm sure you know this) and I wasn't knowledgeable enough at the time (though I'm getting smarter by the day...lol) so I had him cut mostly flat sawn. I want to do it right this time (or as right as I can get it). 

I couldn't find anyone with a band mill that could handle our last log (42" plus in diameter) as it was too big for their mills. These logs are even bigger and I think even a 60" chainsaw bar might be difficult. That's why we're going with the swingblade mill. I'll try to figure out how to post a picture of one of the logs so you can see.

As far as the slabbing goes....it CAN be done with the swingblade mill...not too difficult....but it is much harder on the blade. So....we would have to pay for a replacement blade/s. They're about $40, I think, so not terribly expensive...but everything adds up. And we're already faced with an incredible clean up bill. It's a mess....branches, trees everywhere. And two more trees in danger of falling on our house right now that we have to address immediately.

Thanks much for responding, Daren. Am going to try to upload a pic now...


----------



## housefullofcrazy (May 5, 2011)

This is the "smaller" of the two oaks. Trying to get a better picture...


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow, that sucks you lost that tree. She sure was a beauty. :sad: 


.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

The good news is, in this bad situation, white oak can lay a long time without rotting. So you don't have to get in a big rush to mill the log. You can take the time to do your cleanup and research milling, the log will still be sound several months from now.


.


----------



## housefullofcrazy (May 5, 2011)

Daren said:


> Wow, that sucks you lost that tree. She sure was a beauty. :sad:
> 
> 
> .



Yes.....we are heartbroken. And the one behind it is even larger (can't see it in picture). All of our "yard" trees are gone now.  Just the woods next to us are left. We're just thankful to be alive and well right now.


----------



## housefullofcrazy (May 5, 2011)

Daren said:


> The good news is, in this bad situation, white oak can lay a long time without rotting. So you don't have to get in a big rush to mill the log. You can take the time to do your cleanup and research milling, the log will still be sound several months from now.
> 
> 
> .


That's good to know. We're hoping to mill one tree at a time (mainly because of cost) so I'm glad we can let it sit for a bit. We have a pecan we'll mill with the first oak (I hope).

Thanks, again, Daren.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Yes, if nothing else do the pecan first. It will not last very long on the ground.


.


----------



## housefullofcrazy (May 5, 2011)

Daren said:


> Yes, if nothing else do the pecan first. It will not last very long on the ground.
> 
> 
> .


OK....we'll do. Should we leave the bigger oak alone and not cut any of the top branches off yet (until closer to milling time)? No way we can elevate it (it is slightly elevated as the root ball and upper branches are holding it off of the ground right now).

Oh...and how long do you think we have on the pecan?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I would not mess with the oak much right now, wait until the leaves at least dry up/blow away for easier cleanup. Just get stuff that is in your way out of the way. 

The pecan, a couple months (?) now that warm weather is here and it will start to show degrade.


.


----------



## housefullofcrazy (May 5, 2011)

Thanks much, Daren. We'll do.

Off to clear more debris. Wish I'd let my husband buy that chipper now.... :laughing:


----------



## Carl Middleton (Dec 8, 2008)

I mill trees larger then that with an LT40 HYD all the time. I've gotten 27" wide quarter sawn boards out of the big ones.:thumbsup:


----------



## housefullofcrazy (May 5, 2011)

Carl Middleton said:


> I mill trees larger then that with an LT40 HYD all the time. I've gotten 27" wide quarter sawn boards out of the big ones.:thumbsup:


Thanks for the info, Carl. Problem is, I can't find anyone near me that has that particular Wood-Mizer model....or anyone that is willing to travel to me that has a band mill that can accommodate a log with a diameter of 48". The Swingblade sawyer is the only one willing to come to us.

And, unfortunately, I don't have 30K to buy one right now. :blink:

Did you kiln dry the 27" qs board? Would one that wide cup if air dried?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

1/4 sawn lumber is much more stable than flat sawn, it cups very little. Even species that don't benefit ''looks wise'' like oak and sycamore (they show ray fleck) are often 1/4 sawn just for the improved stability.


.


----------



## housefullofcrazy (May 5, 2011)

Daren said:


> 1/4 sawn lumber is much more stable than flat sawn, it cups very little. Even species that don't benefit ''looks wise'' like oak and sycamore (they show ray fleck) are often 1/4 sawn just for the improved stability.
> 
> 
> .


Okiedoke. Here's my plan:

If I could find a sawyer that would buy the logs outright that might be the better for us right now because with all of this to clear out we need the money now more than the lumber.

If we mill it I'm going to do a combo of 8/4 and 4/4, quartersawn, with as much width as I can and we'll stack as carefully as possible. I'll google how to do the stacking and drying but if anyone has suggestions, I'm open.

I can't thank you enough for the advice! I think I'm getting a handle on it.....finally. 

Oh....and I forgot.....FLAT SAWN for the pecan!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

housefullofcrazy said:


> If I could find a sawyer that would buy the logs outright that might be the better for us right now because with all of this to clear out we need the money now more than the lumber.
> 
> I'll google how to do the stacking and drying but if anyone has suggestions, I'm open.


That is probably not a bad idea, less hassle for you. Less money, but less hassle and _faster_ money than processing and drying then marketing the lumber yourself (that all could be an almost 2 year deal...why heck I am sitting on some lumber I have had for 5+ years/no buyers and I do this for a living). Only thing is I bet the local sawmills are flooded with blowdowns and not as interested, maybe not though. I keep a list of links to find sawmills nation wide on my website, it's worth a shot. The list

Reading on stacking and drying if you want to have it milled and dry it:

http://nrs.fs.fed.us/pubs/rp/rp_nc228.pdf
http://www.chilternsaonb.org/downloads/publications/Air_Drying_of_Timber.pdf
http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/documnts/fplgtr/fplgtr117.pdf


.


----------



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

house ,where are u located? if you are not to far away i would be interested in looking at your trees, if you would be interested in selling them .


----------



## housefullofcrazy (May 5, 2011)

cw log&veneer said:


> house ,where are u located? if you are not to far away i would be interested in looking at your trees, if you would be interested in selling them .


Hi cw,
We are in SE Tennessee near the Alabama and Georgia borders.


----------

